# Need Help Pulled Pork taste to salty



## tank (Jul 19, 2014)

Alright.  I am looking for some advice.  I tried a new rub today on some pork butts from Sams Club.  Everything was going smoothly until I pulled the pork.  I tasted the pork and thought it was to salty.  I do have to say I usually use Jeffs rub or a KC style rub so maybe it is just a different flavor profile that isn't my favorite.  Anyways my wife tried it and thought it was fine.  I will be reheating the pork tomorrow for a party so I have a little time to try something different.  Does anyone have any ideas on how to offset the salty taste?  I will be serving Sweet Baby Rays on the side and a recipe for BBQ sauce that Squib posted (sort of a tangy).  Ideas?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2014)

Tank said:


> Alright.  I am looking for some advice.  I tried a new rub today on some pork butts from Sams Club.  Everything was going smoothly until I pulled the pork.  I tasted the pork and thought it was to salty.  I do have to say I usually use Jeffs rub or a KC style rub so maybe it is just a different flavor profile that isn't my favorite.  Anyways my wife tried it and thought it was fine.  I will be reheating the pork tomorrow for a party so I have a little time to try something different.  Does anyone have any ideas on how to offset the salty taste?  I will be serving Sweet Baby Rays on the side and a recipe for BBQ sauce that Squib posted (sort of a tangy).  Ideas?


Hope I'm not too late!!

Hmmmm, That's a tough one, Tank.

I don't like my Pulled Pork sweet, but when I Dry cure things with TQ, I also add an equal or almost equal amount of Brown Sugar to my curing bags. I think it's why my stuff never tastes too salty, like so many other people complain about TQ for being too salty.

You could take a small amount of your Pulled Pork & just add a little Brown Sugar at a time & see what happens. Since your wife thought it was fine, it might not take much.

BTW: Good to see ya Tank!!

Bear


----------



## tank (Jul 21, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Hope I'm not too late!!
> 
> Hmmmm, That's a tough one, Tank.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear.  So what I ended up doing was to take 1 cup of cider vinegar and added 1 cup brown sugar.  I heated it to dissolve the sugar and then added about half of that to my pork.  It helped.  When I added some sauce to my sandwich it tasted less salty.  Another option I was going to try but didn't since I was out of potatoes, would be to add potatoes to your meat then remove them later on.  Potatoes are great at removing salt.  Anyways everyone said they loved it (I always worry that people don't give their honest opinions though).  I was still disappointed but live and learn.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2014)

Tank said:


> Thanks Bear.  So what I ended up doing was to take 1 cup of cider vinegar and added 1 cup brown sugar.  I heated it to dissolve the sugar and then added about half of that to my pork.  It helped.  When I added some sauce to my sandwich it tasted less salty.  Another option I was going to try but didn't since I was out of potatoes, would be to add potatoes to your meat then remove them later on.  Potatoes are great at removing salt.  Anyways everyone said they loved it (I always worry that people don't give their honest opinions though).  I was still disappointed but live and learn.


Don't forget, we are our worst critics. What doesn't seem so good to us is usually Awesome to others.

Bear


----------

